# G4003G  confirmation



## Todd Adams (May 14, 2020)

Finally!  Got text from Grizzly today to let me know lathe is being shipped May 24th.
I thought that was decent of them to let me know. So far they have been great to deal with. This is my first lathe and I had alot of questions for them. They respond every time.
Just sayn


----------



## Mitch Alsup (May 14, 2020)

I have had good luck with Grizzly (over the 3 years I have been using their stuff).


----------



## epanzella (May 15, 2020)

Got my G4003G about 6 years ago. Love the machine. It has exceeded my every expectation. Good luck with yours!
Ed P


----------



## Todd Adams (May 15, 2020)

Thanks. Good to hear


----------



## renegade1LI (Jun 19, 2020)

Must of come over on the same boat!  I am finally getting to set mine up, what I didn't like were the stands, supposed to be CI. Anyway after back & forth with Grizzly I decided to keep it. I had some 1/2" steel road plate & cut 2 pcs 24" x 22" & welded them to the base, now it feels very stable & I don't have to bolt it down yet. I will post some pics, also making a custom cabinet to go between the pedestals, hate to waste space. Well hopefully these turn out to be good lathes, at least their customer service is very good, returned every call.


----------

